# Monsters on the Ohio



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Is any ogf member fishing in this tourney


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I know a couple are. Vblowler, and Salmonid for sure tend to fish all the big tournaments. I'm thinking I may try it out this year. The wife is my partner and I don't think she is thrilled about loading/unloading with 100+ boats there.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah were in for the 3 rd year as is Backupbait and his partner Rob. Not sure who else 
Who. She will be fine. Really wide ramps and plenty of folks to help


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> Yeah were in for the 3 rd year as is Backupbait and his partner Rob. Not sure who else
> Who. She will be fine. Really wide ramps and plenty of folks to help


I'll need you tell her that Sunday if we fish the Riverside tournament.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah were gonna be there for swocc on Sunday. Hopefully you can make it


----------



## catfish chaser (Aug 29, 2011)

If you need help with loading and unloading, we are always willing to help. There will be a bunch of us Ohio guys there


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

This will be my 4th year at this tournament Randy and I always leave on Tuesday night and drive down fish all day Wednesday, Thursday, and part of Friday we have done awesome prefishing each year but we have always bombed the day of the tournament but man do we have a blast, I think we are in the boat on the water more than 16 hours a day we put a serious amount of water time in chasing bait and fish but I have more fun on the water with Randy , we have always used Randy's boat but this year we are taking my Aircraft Carrier anyways this is really an awesome tournament makes you feel like your at the Bass Masters Classic the crowd is huge and you can always tell when somebody has a Monster from the roar of the spectators has been one of my favorite tournaments ..........Doc


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Is there a dam or decent places to get bait I. That pool I have never fished a event let alone a big one like this but I'm stoked to give it a shot but I was wonder also does people sell bait around there knowing the tournament is coming I would this bait shops will be stocked up with decent bait selection


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

a.c shiner said:


> Is there a dam or decent places to get bait I. That pool I have never fished a event let alone a big one like this but I'm stoked to give it a shot but I was wonder also does people sell bait around there knowing the tournament is coming I would this bait shops will be stocked up with decent bait selection


Yes there will be bait to buy most of us travel to Ky/barkley lake to get our bait there are power plants in that area but the last couple of years the skips have been far and few between, this year may be different, Randy and I schedule one day for nothing but gathering bait, you also have Markland and Louisville that are on the way if the Skips are running, it would be cheaper for me to just buy the bait but I love chasing skipjacks ...........Doc


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Well it's official I booked my motel room and have been working on making my boat tournament ready for this tournament I'm super excited with the bit of rain we have I'm hoping these fish will be in fire with that said being my first ever tournament and first time to Owensboro if your not going to the tournament but have any information that would be good to know for that pool feel free to inbox me and I'll do my best to put it to good use


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll be there with my dad. If you see a red 4 door f150 with a chrome brush guard pulling a blue tracker say hey! No room booked yet but we should be there


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Ac Shiner get with me down there I'll help you out I'll be in a White F150 with a 24 foot SeaArk staying at the Ramada on the IGA side of the motel ...........Doc


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok thank you I'm at ramada as well


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Well my bait is doing great and tomorrow starts my journey to becoming a monster on the Ohio legend.....or at least I can dream right


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Good deal on the bait. Ive got frozen skips and headed out tonight for fresh shad. I hope you can keep your bait alive till sat. 
Salmonid


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

I do to my pump stopped last night lost 15 pieces but I still have a good bit left


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Well you won't find me at the monster on the Ohio I'm broke Down on 71 with a trashed tire and rim and I've been to every tire shop all the way to Cincinnati and they don't make my rim anymore so I have to try and change the spindles out on the axel and buy two new spindles and tires just to make it home so good luck to those that get on the water


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

a.c shiner said:


> Well you won't find me at the monster on the Ohio I'm broke Down on 71 with a trashed tire and rim and I've been to every tire shop all the way to Cincinnati and they don't make my rim anymore so I have to try and change the spindles out on the axel and buy two new spindles and tires just to make it home so good luck to those that get on the water


Dang man hate you hear that.. truck tire or trailer tire?


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Trailer tire spent 7 hrs looking for one cause the rim was bad and I ended up putting a new spindle on the axle to match a common bolt pattern and got a tire from tractor supply but I lost my room reservation since I didn't make it down there I just think the lord is wanting me to be home this weekend lol so that's what is best for me


----------

